# Rope Making Machine Plans?



## vascon2196 (Jan 23, 2017)

Does anyone have a set of plans for a rope making machine?

I saw a guy using one up in Vermont at an engine show...its a planetary gear setup...he had an old cast iron one.

Please and thank you.


----------



## tms6401 (Jan 23, 2017)

No plans but I made mine from pics on the net ... google rope walk. The main thing is getting the gears to mesh. The gears I used are from r/c cars ... virtually anything will do that will turn three gears off of one central one. I drive mine with an electric drill and it drives the central shaft at the back.

There are also youtube vids if you search rope walk.


Tom


----------



## RonGinger (Jan 23, 2017)

Rope or Braid? Three strand rope is pretty easy. At the head end you need 3 spindles that turn in the same direction- a central sun gear with 3 equal size planets around it works fine. At the Tail end you need a spindle that turn in the opposite direction. So you twist the strands one way and wind then the other and get a nice laid rope. You do need cone with three grooves along it to run along as the rope is formed to keep the strands the proper tension.

We made rope as Boy Scouts with a simple rig we made with wood and coat hanger wire. The tail end crank was a brace and bit.

Now braid is MUCH more complicated. There have been braiding machines at a few of the New England shows. There  used to be a fellow, whose name I now forget, that had a beauty he took to many shows. It consist of several spindles that follow a looping path that swings them around a set of gears. Remember the old Square Dance move where women went one way, guys the other, while handing off hands?


----------



## deverett (Jan 23, 2017)

Have a look at Elmer's Engines No.39 Rope Drive. Twin Double Acting Engine 
http://john-tom.com/html/ElmersEngines.html and scroll down to No.39

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jan 23, 2017)

RonGinger said:


> Rope or Braid? Three strand rope is pretty easy. At the head end you need 3 spindles that turn in the same direction- a central sun gear with 3 equal size planets around it works fine. At the Tail end you need a spindle that turn in the opposite direction. So you twist the strands one way and wind then the other and get a nice laid rope. You do need cone with three grooves along it to run along as the rope is formed to keep the strands the proper tension.
> 
> We made rope as Boy Scouts with a simple rig we made with wood and coat hanger wire. The tail end crank was a brace and bit.
> 
> Now braid is MUCH more complicated. There have been braiding machines at a few of the New England shows. There  used to be a fellow, whose name I now forget, that had a beauty he took to many shows. It consist of several spindles that follow a looping path that swings them around a set of gears. Remember the old Square Dance move where women went one way, guys the other, while handing off hands?



Go left-Go right, Go all the way round. Your big foot up and your little foot down, Go all the way, All the way, All the way round--and  promenade!! Damn!!--I grew up playing back up guitar in square dance bands, and I loved the callers for a square dance. Old beat up guys that looked about a hundred years old (the way I look now), but could they ever call. I've seen rope making machines at steam shows, and they were pretty darn neat!!---Brian


----------



## vascon2196 (Jan 23, 2017)

All great information guys, thank you very much! I would love to have an original but they are around $300 on average...probably well priced but I'm buying a house by myself...and need all the $$$ I can find.

BUT, making one would only cost me time...and since I teach...I can add a "rope making machine" to our curriculum!

When I build mine I will start a new thread...I need a break from that Quadricycle project anyway!

Thanks again.


----------



## deverett (Jan 23, 2017)

Apologies to all.  I've just realised that the Elmer's No.39 is a rope _DRIVE_, not a rope _MAKER_!

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## charlesfitton (Jan 24, 2017)

deverett said:


> Apologies to all.  I've just realised that the Elmer's No.39 is a rope _DRIVE_, not a rope _MAKER_!
> 
> Dave
> The Emerald Isle



but it IS a very interesting thing.


----------

